

Chris Sacca: Big Company, Small Company - aston
http://www.whatisleft.org/lookie_here/2008/02/big-company-s-1.html

======
Herring
ugh no kidding. That's pretty much the main reason I like smaller projects.
Who do I have to talk to in google to add conversions like "10
kilograms/megatons in joules"?

~~~
aston
When I was there last summer, the rate conversions project was basically a one
person operation.

It doesn't look like Google knows what a megaton is, but even if it did, it'd
be the same unit class as joules, so I doubt your conversion could ever work.

~~~
Herring
hmm? Megaton is a unit of energy.

~~~
aston
If you divide mass by enery, how do you get energy out?

~~~
Herring
My bad. I meant kilograms to joules or megatons to joules

